# The Depressed Cake Shop (Leeds Branch) - upcoming meeting and event..



## tufty79 (Jul 22, 2013)

bit of c/p - sorry 



> Leeds will be having it's very own Depressed Cake Shop... a unique pop up cake shop to be held on either 1 day or the whole weekend of the first weekend of August (2-4/08/13).
> 
> It is part of a global network of shops selling only grey coloured cakes to raise awareness of mental health issues and provide a platform for discussion. One in four people will suffer from mental illness at some point in their lives, a key theme will be also be reflected in many of the cakes designs.
> 
> ...


 





> There will be a meeting tomorrow (Tuesday 23rd July, 7.15-8.45pm) at Room 1, Leeds University Union, Leeds University, Woodhouse Lane, which will be a chance for everyone wanting to contribute to the event to meet, plan and organise with everyone else! The facebook 'event page' for the meeting is here:https://www.facebook.com/events/596717553706799/
> 
> If you are attending can you please say what you would like/wish to help out with, so people can be organised into groups at the meeting.


 
(if anyone from urban wants to go but isn't on FB, if you want me to post up what you want to get involved with, let me know).

i normally get a bit pissed off with pop-up cake shops, but massively approve of this one.
all proceeds raised will be going to inkwell (a leeds art/mental health charity), and dial house (a leeds-based survivor-led crisis support service).


----------

